# Sobre gentoo arm (android)

## esteban_conde

Tal como sugiere el titulo estoy intentando meter gentoo en una tableta ijoy de las baratitas, el caso es que tiene creada una partición vfat montada en /sdcard pues segun parece una utilidad vold se encarga de montarla al arrancar y claro luego no hay manera de meterla mano, como alternativa he creado un archivo con dd de 3 Gigas y he puesto ext4 como filesystem parece que emerge funciona y es a partir de ahí donde puedo tener algun problema ya que el kernel pesa lo suyo y compilarlo en la tablet puede ser traumatico.

Lo que necesito es saber si hay alguna manera de compilar un kernel para gentoo en arch->arm para despues meterselo compilado y ver si puedo arrancarlo en la tablet aunque sea con qemu.

Bueno a ver si me podeis ayudar en eso y si hay alguna idea mejor que la que estoy desarrollando, adelante no os corteis.

Thanks a lot.

----------

## agdg

Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo Embedded Handbook

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que necesito es saber si hay alguna manera de compilar un kernel para gentoo en arch->arm 

 

desde luego, crossdev es lo que buscas. El problema será encontrar las fuentes del kernel supongo.

 *Quote:*   

> ver si puedo arrancarlo en la tablet 

 

eso ya es mas complicado, no se que tableta tienes pero la mayoría de estos cacharros tienen el cargador bloqueado/ encriptado lo que quiere decir que primero tienes que saltarte eso para luego meter un cargador nuevo que te permita cargar tu kernel y luego compilar un kernel que tenga soporte para el hardware ( que tampoco es asi de fácil en el mundo android ya que la inmensa mayoría de drivers para android son cerrados). 

Yo de ti me pasaría antes por forum.xda-developers.com y mira a ver si hay mas info ahi sobre tu cacharro. Si no hay nada que hacer, lo único que te queda es (con suerte) poder particionar el almacenamiento interno y tener un chroot con gentoo.

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

Hola, ya he mirado el enlace de agdg y he instalado crossdev en un chroot para no interferir con el sistema base tal como dice el handbook, me ha funcionado emerge --sync perfectamente dentro del chroot-dir, como la utilidad que se le quiere sacar no es otra que compilar para la arquitectura armv7a las USE y demas lo he dejado en por defecto, el comando armv7a-unknown-linux-gnueabi-emerge es el que tengo que usar para compilar paquetes para esa arqutectura pero de momento con el kernel no he tenido exito, tengo que seguir probando pues hay varios paquetes que estan hardmasked.

Sobre lo que dice gringo respecto particionar y crear un chroot creo que no se puede de la forma que el sugiere, al menos yo no he podido y en vfat no puedo crear un chroot en un directorio normal así que he creado un archivo relleno de ceros con dd  y lo he formateado en ext4 todo esto en la tablet y con las herramientas de la tablet luego lo he montado en un directorio creado al efecto, he volcado un stage3 he chrooteado y emerge funciona en la tablet, el reto es seguir con un kernel a medida y luego instalar quemu para hacerlo funcionar.

Si veis algo que me pueda encaminar o desaconsejar ese método ¡ya sebeis!.

----------

